# looking to start a grappling art



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 5, 2007)

hi , ive always wanted to do some kind of grappling art besides jujitsu , and i have recently become a wrestling fan so if anybody could please give some info on different styles and how they are diferent from eachother that would be great!

thanks for any posts,

chris


----------



## Marvin (Jan 5, 2007)

Judo should be fairly easy to find, as far a a folkstyle gym I don't know, what to tell you. How popular is wrestling where you are? How far are you from Manchester?


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

Some FMA schools teach Dumog, which is a generic term for Filipino grappling. 

The techniques of Dumog, like the rest of the FMAs were borne from street fights.   The grappling is often done with weapons, and the techniques are more violent than what is usually seen in BJJ or western wrestling.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Some FMA schools teach Dumog, which is a generic term for Filipino grappling.
> 
> The techniques of Dumog, like the rest of the FMAs were borne from street fights. The grappling is often done with weapons, and the techniques are more violent than what is usually seen in BJJ or western wrestling.


 
sounds great!:whip1:


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 12, 2007)

If you let me know where you can travel to train I can recommend some clubs that you might like if you want.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> If you let me know where you can travel to train I can recommend some clubs that you might like if you want.


 
i live in herfordshire im trying to find a club somewhere in hitchen , stevenage anywhere around there


----------



## CKM (Jan 12, 2007)

Im actually interested in some grappling arts as well..sorry to just jump in. But Im only interested in the combat aspect of it. I understand that all systems have some combat use in it, but im not looking to spend 12 years learning to master 1001 tecniques to receive my black belt. I'm not looking to compete..just defend my self on the street. If someone could please direct me toward some websites or systems that I could look up and research I would appreciated.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## CKM (Jan 12, 2007)

I just came accross another question...thanks for putting up with me . Whats the difference between jiu-jitsu and jujutsu?

thanks,

Rick


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

CKM said:


> I just came accross another question...thanks for putting up with me . Whats the difference between jiu-jitsu and jujutsu?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rick


 
its ok , and there the same , no real diference , just diferent ways of spelling it , ive seen it spelled jui-jitsu , jujutsu , jujitsu , ju-jitsu and juijitsu

chris

p.s. im also interested in grappling for the self defence aspect so if you find any good websites please PM me!


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 13, 2007)

From my experience a good jui-jitsu practicioner will beat a good wrestler everytime. This is due to wrestling being a sport and going from set postions mainly. The wrestler will have some moves and advantages though.  The combination of both is pretty good but in my opinion you should have some stand up training to go with it.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 13, 2007)

CKM said:


> I just came accross another question...thanks for putting up with me . Whats the difference between jiu-jitsu and jujutsu?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rick



From my understanding, just the spelling


----------



## Rook (Jan 13, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694691 said:
			
		

> hi , ive always wanted to do some kind of grappling art besides jujitsu , and i have recently become a wrestling fan so if anybody could please give some info on different styles and how they are diferent from eachother that would be great!
> 
> thanks for any posts,
> 
> chris


 
I assume by grappling you mean submission grappling as opposed to wrestling for a pin.  

The major distinction between the major submission wrestling styles is simply what emphasis they place on the different positions.  Which one you want to study will depend on your physical traits and what is available to you.  I have put the arts in the order of most bottom game focused to most top game focused, although I should point out that different training halls may train with a different emphasis.  

1.  *BJJ*.  BJJ focuses on the bottom guard and half guard games much more than do other styles.  Noguera is the top MMA exponent today.  
2.  *Shootfighting*.  Shootfighting is what Catch wrestling became when it went to Japan.  It is basically simplified catch wrestling with an increased emphasis on the bottom positions.  Sakuraba is probably its most promient proponent.  
3.  *SAMBO*.  SAMBO is sometimes called "Russian Judo" although it actually encompasses the entire corpus of techniques from Judo, western freestyle, greco roman and several traditional russian wrestling systems.  SAMBO practitioners tend to focus more on side control and leglocks relative to other submission grappling styles.  Fedor is the SAMBO champ.  
4.  *Judo*.  The father of BJJ and SAMBO, Judo places a high emphasis on the top mount and on submitting people quickly.  Be warned, leglocks are banned in competition and most dojos don't practice them, although some do.  Yoshida is the top Judoist in MMA.  
5.  *Catch wrestling*.  Catch wrestling is basically what pro-wrestling was before matches were rigged and people started acting like they were in a circus.  It places a very high emphasis on the top mount and has relatively little bottom game compared to other styles.  Josh Barnett is the top proponent in MMA today.  
6.  *Modern Submission wrestling*.  Basically freestyle wrestling with submissions added on.  Quality of gyms varies widely.  Mark Coleman is the most prominent proponent in MMA today.  

I have no idea what is available to you; happy hunting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.londonshootfighters.com/

http://www.gracie-barra.co.uk/

info@xtracademy.com  they do combat submission

www.hybrid-fighters.co.uk 

Hope these help, I'll find some more. The websites are worth looking at anyway!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.londonshootfighters.com/
> 
> http://www.gracie-barra.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 
thanks!

and thanks for the info rook!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

ive decided to go back to doing jujitsu (my old club is literaly 3 minutes away from my house), ive got another thread in the general martial arts section called "2 classes a week"  (i think)  which as about the next problem!  please post there if possible!

thanks for the help guys,

chris


----------

